# Roaring noise



## JPENNY (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a 2014 Cruze with about 95k on it. I just bought it in June so I don’t know the history on the car but it seems pretty solid. I have a roaring noise coming from what sounds like my left front wheel. I thought it was the hub/bearing assembly so I changed it with no difference. The tires were a bit worn on it so I replaced them with no difference as well. It doesn’t change with the transmission shifting and it only increases with road speed. Does anyone have anything on this? It really kinda bothers me since I have my new driver daughter in that car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you sure it's coming from that corner?

My Cobalt made a rhythmic, speed-dependent thumping a few years back, so I replaced the wheel bearing/hub on the side I thought it was coming from (since the stock hub/bearing was at 115k miles). Didn't fix it. Replaced the half shaft on that side...no change. Swapped the half shaft I had replaced (knowing it wasn't bad) to the other side of the car (the side I didn't think the sound was coming from, but just to rule everything out, without buying more parts)...no change. Parked the vehicle for winter (this literally had plagued me for the entirety of the summer, and I believe the previous fall as well, before it was parked for that winter), this issue always in the back of my mind, just no motivation to even be near the car, let alone drive it (drove fine...just very loud).

The next spring, I decided to swap the old wheel bearing that I had replaced (with 115k miles on it, but known to not be the problem) to the other side of the car (Which, initially, I had ruled out, since I had replaced that bearing/hub a few years before, because it sounded like a **** banshee on the highway). Problem: gone.

These noises have a real bad habit of sounding like they're coming from the entire other side of the car. Half the time, this one sounded like it was coming from the middle of the car.


----------



## Steveo314 (Aug 12, 2020)

+1 on what MP81 said


----------



## JPENNY (Aug 11, 2020)

Finally got around to replacing the passenger side hub and barring assembly and my problem went away......


----------

